# Eyebrows - What lasts longer: Waxing, Plucking or Threading?



## RetroKitten (Dec 20, 2008)

Please vote!


----------



## Ozee (Dec 20, 2008)

For me threading


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 20, 2008)

They all should last the same as the hair is getting pulled out by the root if done properly.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 20, 2008)

Waxing all the way



Threading is good if it's done properly and by someone who is highly skilled, it is VERY easy to stuff up someones brows with threading.


----------



## hopeless novice (Dec 20, 2008)

They are different means that achieve the same thing, removing hair from the roots. so i don't think there is a difference between the lengths of time before regrowth.


----------



## Roxie (Dec 20, 2008)

I pluck, but I can't imagine there would be much of difference


----------



## magosienne (Dec 20, 2008)

I would say waxing, but if you get the root out, with whatever method it should last the same.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 20, 2008)

I figured the regrowth time would be the same.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 20, 2008)

Like the other ladies mentioned as long as the root is being pulled out than I'd imagine there wouldn't be any difference in regrowth.

Waxing and threading would be ideal for every couple of weeks (and that's if you get them done very often) and plucking is more for in between stages. Or some women are sensitive to waxing so they just pluck; threading is becoming popular but you have to be very careful and make sure you get someone who really knows what they're doing; and plucking can easily be done yourself if you know what you want. It's all really about preference.


----------



## ivette (Dec 20, 2008)

voted


----------



## kaylin_marie (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't do much to my eyebrows at all since they're so thin. I've never tried threading. I usually just pluck the crazy ones and get on with my life. I get them waxed every now and then and it does seem to last a little longer, could be in my head though.


----------



## RetroKitten (Dec 20, 2008)

I am asking because I have heard that waxing and threading definately last longer for a lot of people... I know, it should be the same, but are all those people imagening things?


----------



## Ozee (Dec 20, 2008)

well like most of the girls have said It could just be that the waxing/threading is getting the root of hair out whilst the plucking could just be snapping off the hair shaft so it keeps growing rather then having to regenerate entirely.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never tried threading, BUT! Waxing probably seems like it last longer (as opposed to plucking) because waxing will remove ALL the hair on that area, as with plucking, you may miss a couple hairs that grow out and then you'll need to go back and pluck all the ones you missed the last time!

Waxing for me! lol


----------



## chocobon (Dec 20, 2008)

Threading!


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well like most of the girls have said It could just be that the waxing/threading is getting the root of hair out whilst the plucking could just be snapping off the hair shaft so it keeps growing rather then having to regenerate entirely. That's right Bec! A lot of the time when people are tweezing they're snapping off the hair shaft. Also it's all about timing. There are 3 stages of hair growth and you need to get into a routine with whatever method of hair removal so that the results will last longer.


----------



## Karren (Dec 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They all should last the same as the hair is getting pulled out by the root if done properly. :iagree;


----------



## Anthea (Dec 21, 2008)

I pluck and pluck and pluck and pluck, I could keep going on lol

I occasionally do snap the hair but I know when its come out by the root and that's 95% of the time


----------



## ecko.cat (Dec 21, 2008)

I would think it would be the same for all three?


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Dec 21, 2008)

threading!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I haven't tried waxing on the eyebrows, only on the upper lip, but I'll say regrowth isn't slower that other methods of hair removal. As for tweezing and threading on the eyebrows, I'll say threading seems to last that little bit longer.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 30, 2008)

I prefer waxing because it gets all those fine little hairs that would take FOREVER to get with plucking. I don't know about threading- I've never had it done. But I voted!


----------



## danaryan (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They all should last the same as the hair is getting pulled out by the root if done properly. iagree2


----------



## NYchic (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I've done all three.

I would say threading usually lasts 2 and a half weeks and gives me a great shape.

Waxing my eyebrows always gives me a bad shape! Whenever I get it waxed, my eyebrow shapes are not the same, one is crooked or looks different from the other.

Plucking just hurts too much and takes too long! I just pluck strays not the whole thing.

So threading is the best, it's cheaper too. I do my eyebrows for $5 plus a tip.


----------

